

Statistical Data Mining Tutorials - mahmud
http://www.autonlab.org/tutorials/

======
paraschopra
Great find, Mahmud. I have gone through all the tutorials and they are simply
awesome! Well written, not too mathematical, the slides explain concepts in
very intuitive fashion. The tutorials on regression and Bayesian concepts are
especially recommended.

~~~
mahmud
Paras, If you get stuck on the mathematics just shoot me an email :-) There
aren't much foundational text for "our purposes", so you need to skim stuff
from other disciplines and try to make sense of it all.

If you want more approrpiate materials, search for "web mining", the WEBKDD
conference published a lot of interesting papers, and if you skim the TOC of
their preceedings, you can find the papers online :-)

Live long and prosper!

